# Was Solomon a Sexual Addict ?



## Mayflower (Mar 6, 2009)

What do you think of the next explanation on Songs of Solomon by Patsy Rae Dawson
She believes that Solomon was a Sexual Addict ???

Song of Solomon FAQ: God's Sex Education for Ages 11 to 99 by Patsy Rae Dawson

God inspired the captivating Song of Solomon to bless the lives of every man and every woman regardless of their age or upbringing by teaching them how to find true love, enjoy a lifelong sexual partner, and build a successful marriage. Lovemaking originated within the mind of God along with beautiful sunsets and undersea wonders, and this beautiful true story demonstrates his love for Christians.


Song of Solomon: The Shulammite's Dilemma by Patsy Rae Dawson

People today head blindly towards greater sexual inhibitions than their grandparents experienced through Victorian morals. Many men cannot respond to a real, live, flesh and blood woman, because they are addicted to sex like King Solomon was. While women claim the feminists' sexual freedom to discover themselves with multiple partners, many perform with frigidity. Yet 3000 years ago, King Solomon tried the 21st-century's sexual experiment better than any couple can execute it today. Today's society has lost the wisdom of the Shulammite that the emotional bond is the most powerful aphasiac of all for both men and women.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 6, 2009)

It is possible that he was a sex addict, but it is equally possible that his many marriages were political in nature and that his many concubines were a "status symbol."

If he was a sex addict, with over 1000 sex partners at his disposal, you'd think that he'd have sired an army...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2009)

I think that is stretching...considering women/girls were often given to kings as gifts, to gain favor, to bring honour to their family, to create political ties, etc. Wise men shouldn't envy men in this position


----------



## Theognome (Mar 6, 2009)

Not a bad thing to be addicted too, actually- in a proper Godly relationship, of course.

Theognome


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 6, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Not a bad thing to be addicted too, actually- in a proper Godly relationship, of course.
> 
> Theognome



Actually, I'd say that even in marriage sex - while sex should be enjoyed with liberality - nonetheless, even then we shouldn't be enslaved to our base passions like animals. It is possible for someone to take a good thing, even within a lawful context, and turn it into something bad.


----------



## Tim (Mar 7, 2009)

What does 'addict' mean?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2009)

Tim said:


> What does 'addict' mean?



Whatever our modern witch doctors say it does.


----------



## Leslie (Mar 7, 2009)

It's my understanding that Solomon was trying to extend the kingdom of God by taking multiple wives from multiple ethnic groups, to spread the "seed of Abraham". He had to be a man of peace to build the temple which precluded his taking the neighboring nations by war. Solomon supposedly fathered the Ethiopian King Menelik by the Queen of Sheba during her visit to his domain. There is a delightful apocriphal story as to how he managed to do this.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 7, 2009)

Can you tell us where that story can be found?


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 7, 2009)

I think it's best to simply call Solomon an idolator. Idolatry in the bible is explained profusely using sexual sin, which he and so many others participated in. Just my


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 7, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Can you tell us where that story can be found?


The Kebra Nagast.

Online English version here.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, Brad! That looks interesting.


----------



## Leslie (Mar 7, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Can you tell us where that story can be found?



I don't know where it is written but I know the story; it is a part of Ethiopian historical tradition. It's a wee bit adult-only so I'd need permission to post it here. Otherwise I could send it by PM.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll check out the link Brad provided. Thanks!


----------

